# Good work shoes for fat guys?



## Geodetic_Effect (Apr 3, 2011)

Any suggestions for a good pair of shoes for less foot pain?


----------



## Akahige (Apr 3, 2011)

Belleville usmc approved hot desert boots. These shoes are comfortable, the quick lace (easy if you have trouble bending over) works great. The are cool and breathe, the support your ankles. Get them a size larger for levelers. orthopedics or inserts and thick socks. Also go to a shoe repair shop first thing a get levers made. This will ensure even wear and prolong the life of the shoe.


----------



## Tad (Apr 4, 2011)

What sort of work? Are you on your feet all day, is it that you need dressy shoes to walk around in some, do you need safety features.... that all changes the recommendations.

And the first step is very often good 'foot beds' (aka insoles). Expect to pay $20-30, and go to a place with clerks who might actually know something, if you can find such a mythological beast. Failing that, go to a sports store and look for "SuperFeet" (but you might do as well or better with good gel insoles, I just don't know brands and quality there).


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Apr 5, 2011)

Sales Manager, I'm on my feet all day. I prefer wrestling shoes but I can't wear them to work. Regular shoes destroy my feet. But the only pair of minimalist shoes I have found that I could wear are custom shoes that start at $280. So now I am trying to find something in more traditional footwear that will help with the foot pain with less cost. These look like they might be good at almost half the cost, and a store near by does the full computer foot and gait analysis for free, but I am weary of spending $150 without knowing if they will actually help.

http://www.aetrex.com/products/Men's-Biomechanical-Bio-Boot.html


----------



## RentonBob (Apr 5, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Sales Manager, I'm on my feet all day. I prefer wrestling shoes but I can't wear them to work. Regular shoes destroy my feet. But the only pair of minimalist shoes I have found that I could wear are custom shoes that start at $280. So now I am trying to find something in more traditional footwear that will help with the foot pain with less cost. These look like they might be good at almost half the cost, and a store near by does the full computer foot and gait analysis for free, but I am weary of spending $150 without knowing if they will actually help.
> 
> http://www.aetrex.com/products/Men's-Biomechanical-Bio-Boot.html



If you search out New Balance Shoe sites, most will have Dexter shoes as well. They are pretty comfortable for a semi dress up shoe...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 5, 2011)

Have you thought about inserts? A woman I work with recently had a podiatrist custom fit inserts for her. They were about $300 but custom made to her feet.. she loves them and says her foot and knee pain is almost completely gone. She spends about 12 hours a day on her feet. I've heard that the ones from Walmart, which are only like 20 bucks, are pretty good too.. they're not custom exactly but there's like 8 different kinds and you step on this thing and it tells you which are best for your feet. I've heard of people having really good results with it. I was thinking about getting inserts but ended up buying Sketchers that are made specifically for people who work in service industry type jobs and they're really comfortable so I decided not to for now. I'm not sure if they make something similar for men or not, but there has to be some company that does. I got them for about $75 at Shoe Dept.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 5, 2011)

If your job requires a lot of time on your feet, I heard that Crocs, even though ugly as fucking sin, are pretty good. I know a lot of nurses wear them. And you can design them with this little... I don't know what they're called, clasps?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 5, 2011)

My feet are really wide and flat, so Vans or other wide, flat skateboarding shoes work for me.

Other than that, you could always look into orthotics.


----------



## Tad (Apr 5, 2011)

Might try Doc Martens, too. They were originally made to fight foot pain, the punk associations are just a bonus *L* (but they make lots of styles, some of which should be able to pass as fairly dressy shoes).

What I called insoles TG08 called inserts, and I like her suggestions for custom and semi-custom ones.

Good luck!


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 6, 2011)

i bought the Champion brand version of shapers for work (dont judge). They're black nonslip shoes and i got them at payless for $65 and they are sooooooo comfortable! i run back and forth carrying trays for like 8 hours a day and never have foot or lower back pain anymore from it. AND, they're kinda bouncy so i feel like if i took a pre-jump i might be able to get some olympic class hopping out of them bitches!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 8, 2011)

Geo, I know you're near me, so you should head to the shoe place I swear by:
*Terry's Shoes Foot Care Ctr*

(440) 975-9834
36301 Euclid Ave
Willoughby,OH44094

They have orthopedic and therapeutic shoes and socks of every type. Smartest dang sales staff you ever met. Real pros. Took my gal there and they fitted her too --no more high heel crippler shoes!


----------



## Freedumb (Apr 8, 2011)

A good pair of socks can help as well, Dickies makes these padded work socks that are great, I used to work contruction and would be on my feet about 10 hours a day, those things made a world of difference between regular socks. Also check out wolverine, If I'm not mistaken they make caual work shoes with the same support as the boots.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Apr 9, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> Geo, I know you're near me, so you should head to the shoe place I swear by:
> *Terry's Shoes Foot Care Ctr*
> 
> (440) 975-9834
> ...



I'll have to check them out. This is the other place I am going to try:

http://stores.footsolutions.com/chagrin


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 9, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I'll have to check them out. This is the other place I am going to try:
> 
> http://stores.footsolutions.com/chagrin


 
Terry's Shoes is definitely size-friendly. They know what a fat guy needs. I walked out with shoes four sizes wider and two sizes shorter than I have ever had and I feel great. The Chagrin Falls place looks hippy-dippy to me. Typical for Chagrin Falls if you ask me, but I love that ice cream place right on the falls. :eat2:


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Apr 10, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> Terry's Shoes is definitely size-friendly. They know what a fat guy needs. I walked out with shoes four sizes wider and two sizes shorter than I have ever had and I feel great. The Chagrin Falls place looks hippy-dippy to me. Typical for Chagrin Falls if you ask me, but I love that ice cream place right on the falls. :eat2:



Yeah, it might be. I am going to check out both places next week to compare.


----------



## Carl1h (Apr 10, 2011)

I usually end up here to buy shoes:

http://www.wideshoes.com/catalog.cfm

I'm not in a populated enough area that would allow me to go to a store and find shoes in my size, so I pretty much have to shop on the internet, which isn't as good as trying things on in a store.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 14, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Any suggestions for a good pair of shoes for less foot pain?




i have heard running shoes are really good work shoes for us heavier guys.because they have good support.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 14, 2011)

The experts at Terry's Shoes tell me that fat guys need a rigid sole.


----------



## squurp (Apr 14, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Any suggestions for a good pair of shoes for less foot pain?



The only shoe I can wear lately are Asics. They are one of the few available in wide widths, have good arch support, are light, and have good shock absorption.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 23, 2011)

squurp said:


> The only shoe I can wear lately are Asics. They are one of the few available in wide widths, have good arch support, are light, and have good shock absorption.



asics are awesome! even my foot doctor recommended those! LOL i also like new balance and sketchers.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Apr 23, 2011)

I went to Foot Solutions. They were great. Very thorough examination by Certified Pedorthist, including a full computer foot, arch and walking gait analysis. High level of knowledge and customer service. Tried out several options based on her recommendations. Decided to test out the shoes from MBT. The difference is amazing. Never thought they would reduce the foot pain this much. I love these shoes. I will still be checking out Terry's, just waiting until next pay day. These shoes are pricey.


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 6, 2011)

Can you follow-up on this at all? How have they worn? What do they look like (I noticed in the other picture you posted with your picture with Hayden, it looks like your wearing a "Shape-Up's" type of shoe)? Were the exams and analysis just part of the sales-pitch or did you have to pay for that part as well? Have you had anything resoled yet?


----------



## NjBigBoi (Nov 7, 2011)

Check out Redwings shoes. Ive worked in restaurants as a line cook/sous chef for a little while and I was on my feet for 12 hours a day at the minimum and these shoes kept my feet comfy and my ankles stable


----------



## fat hiker (May 6, 2014)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I went to Foot Solutions. They were great. Very thorough examination by Certified Pedorthist, including a full computer foot, arch and walking gait analysis. High level of knowledge and customer service. Tried out several options based on her recommendations. Decided to test out the shoes from MBT. The difference is amazing. Never thought they would reduce the foot pain this much. I love these shoes. I will still be checking out Terry's, just waiting until next pay day. These shoes are pricey.



Any follow-up on how well those MBT shoes worked out?


----------



## bigmac (May 7, 2014)

Doc Martens!!! A little expensive but very comfortable. I'm on my feet most of the day and can say these beat the hell out of most other shoes.

http://www.drmartens.com/us/Mens/Mens-Shoes/c/Mens-Shoes

Born shoes are also very comfortable and also a bit expensive but its never a good idea to skimp of shoes.

http://www.bornshoes.com/ViewAll.aspx?GenderID=4&CategoryID=103&PageNo=1&SortType=P


----------



## dublover42 (May 10, 2014)

Someday I'll grow up and buy a pair of Doc Martens, but for now 
these have been by BFF around the office


----------

